# Colt Combat Target 1911, Is it rare?



## ZeusApolloPatrol

I have the opportunity to purchase one practically new in box. All original packaging included. It's a dark finish model with adjustable sights, and rubber grips, and I've heard they were only made one yr in 1997. Any history with this gun? Exactly how many were made?. A buddy of mine is a huge 1911 guy and said that when the Colt Combat Target model came out it was like $650. However due to their scarcity prices have went up pretty good. And now Colt collectors have interest in it who previously didn't. Is $900 to much? The only other Colt I have is a Special Combat. Even though the Combat Target was less originally, should I baby it due to scarcity. Or am I totally off with how rare these models are? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*2013 Standard Catalog of Firearms:*
Colt's Combat Target Model, New-in-Box $1050.00, Excellent $875.00, Very Good $700.00, _etc._ (Add $50.00 for Stainless Steel.)
Introduced in 1996, line expanded with variations in 1997. No longer in production.


----------



## rex

I wouldn't consider it highly collectable for quite a few decades,but there is collector interest in it.If it's pristine I'd give 9 if I couldn't get him down a little.Don't change anything on it and I wouldn't shoot it myself.If there's an idiot scratch on it take $100 off the price,that's why I say it's best not to shoot it because a lot of people can't put one back together without the dreaded slidestop slip-aka idiot screatch.I do a simple mod to mine to prevent it but you don't want to do it on something with collector interest because the slidestop is modified.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol

rex said:


> I wouldn't consider it highly collectable for quite a few decades,but there is collector interest in it.If it's pristine I'd give 9 if I couldn't get him down a little.Don't change anything on it and I wouldn't shoot it myself.If there's an idiot scratch on it take $100 off the price,that's why I say it's best not to shoot it because a lot of people can't put one back together without the dreaded slidestop slip-aka idiot screatch.I do a simple mod to mine to prevent it but you don't want to do it on something with collector interest because the slidestop is modified.


Yeah I'm gonna grab it. And sit on it for a while. Thanks for the info.


----------

